# 4-H Educational poster



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Parts of Western Saddle (saw you did English but didn't list western)
A typical horse diet?
Common first aid/things to beware of such as colic, back problems, teeth&hoof needs
A brieft explanation of different diciplines. Could be broken into just English or Western events
Maybe a breed info board. You could pick a couple breeds that are common in your group?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

A few ideas
-safety (rider, horse, trailer, etc..)
-life cycles of parasites 
-types of feed & forage (with ziploc bags of examples)
-Blemish vs. Unsoundness
-colors, patterns & markings
-since it's for 4-H, one on what the h's stand for and what they mean to you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I've done some about my horse's breed, barrel racing, showmanship and quarters, and add a fifth H to the 4-h - head, heart, hands, health, and horses


----------

